# Princeton WV-young,m,sable-shltr#10441



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This boy is described as a "mix". So often the sables get described as mix, but he looks pb GSD to me..


See more pets from this shelter 



 



   

*shelter#10441*


*German Shepherd Dog Mix: An adoptable dog in Princeton, WV *

Medium • Young • Male 

    
shelter info: 304-425-2838* 304-425-2838 *
[email protected]

*More about shelter#10441*

Pet ID: shelter#10441 • Coat length: Medium 
*shelter#10441's Contact Info*


*Mercer County Area Animals In Need*, Princeton, WV 

Phone: Please use email
See more pets from Mercer County Area Animals In Need
For more information, visit Mercer County Area Animals In Need's Web site.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor boy needs some groceries in him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He's so pretty. Looks like he needs some groceries.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

He is very pretty. He has soulful eyes. Wish he wasn't so far away.


----------

